# Convicted bank robber gets 25 years to life for killing NY trooper in shootout



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By BEN DOBBIN
Associated Press Writer

*ELMIRA*, N.Y.- A convicted bank robber was sentenced to 25 years to life in prison without possibility of parole Tuesday in the slaying of a state trooper during a March shoot-out.

Anthony Horton, 34, had robbed a bank in the hamlet of Big Flats of nearly $2,000, prosecutors said. A short time later, Trooper Andrew Sperr pulled over a rusty pickup truck, a getaway vehicle driven by Bryan Adams and carrying Horton, for a minor traffic violation, prosecutors said.

Horton was convicted last month of shooting Sperr four times after the officer stepped out of his patrol car on the deserted country road. Sperr, 33, wounded both Horton and Adams before he died.

"You are going to live out your days in prison until one day you will die. And no one will care," Judge James Hayden said.

Horton appeared to listen attentively while Sperr's parents and two of their daughters said he was "a disgrace to the human race" and "a coward." Horton declined to address the court.

Adams, 45, pleaded guilty to second-degree murder and robbery and testified against Horton in exchange for a lighter sentence. He was sentenced to 22 years to life - three years less than the maximum range.








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------

